# Cleaning p226 extreme



## Bumfighter (Apr 11, 2012)

I just picked up a p226 extreme and this is the first pistol I've owned. My question is when you guys clean them what do you use to clean/lube the gun/slide. I'm using clp to clean the gun and lightly oil it 
after I clean it(barrel the rod with the spring on it and inside of the slide rails and the rail on the actual pistol itself). After some brief looking around some say use grease on the slide and others say just use 
whatever you like best. What would you guys recommend?

If I need to clarify anything i'll try better

Also thanks in advance.


----------



## Bumfighter (Apr 11, 2012)

Guess no one cleans there gun?


----------



## ibanezbtb300 (May 31, 2011)

i use grease on the rails but oil everything else


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I use good ole Hoppe's to clean, and I oil everything.........


----------



## thndrchiken (Oct 10, 2011)

I was using Hoppes, and then gun oil's like clp, but have since started using Mobile 1 for everything, $6.69 per qt at Walmart and it cleans and lubes as good as anything I've used yet. Now copper fouling is another story for that I use either Shooter's Choice or Montana Extreme.


----------

